# Timeshares with nice views in Sedona



## jjking42 (May 8, 2019)

I know some of the Hyatt units have a good view. What about the other Sedona resorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2019)

The Summit by Diamond is actually a very nice resort but views?  I think every view is beautiful in Sedona.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2019)

We stayed at Arroyo Roble years ago, which is in the town, but I think we did have views of the canyon from our unit. Not sure, though.


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2019)

Its subjective what you would consider good view, do you want to see the named rock formations?  I would say Hyatt is best.

Here is where we have stayed:
Hyatt Pinon Point - best rock view is from the pool deck, Snoopy all the way around to the Flagstaff plateau.

Arroyo Roble - no view from unit, windows faced the inner courtyard.  Great location for easy access to the old town shopping district.  Units are down in Oak Creek canyon with creek views.

Summit - Some distant views but so far out in West Sedona, can’t see many of the named rock formations.

Springs - Nice view of Thunder Mountain to Coffee Pot but its over busy road and shopping plaza parking lot.

DRI Oak Creek - Nice views over the golf course to Bell and Cathedral Rock from units above the pool.  Units below pool may look out on the driving range.  We have stayed here twice, it would be my second choice after Hyatt.

The best views are found by taking a hike!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dropngo (May 9, 2019)

Please read my recent resort review on Arroyo Roble.  If you can get it, stay with Hyatt!


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2019)

Our unit at Villas faces the pool. Occasionally, the view is EXCELLENT! But usually it's just kids and old duffers.  

Jim


----------



## jjking42 (May 9, 2019)

We don't have to see see the named rock formations. But don't want to look at the pool or parking lots. Want to see nature from the patio. When I am inside I want to look out the and see that I am in Sedona. Of course we will go hiking and exploring during the day but waking up and looking outside and seeing that we are not in the Texas flat lands is very appealing to my wife who grew up in the mountains.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 9, 2019)

dropngo said:


> Please read my recent resort review on Arroyo Roble.  If you can get it, stay with Hyatt!



Wow. I read it. Things were sure different when we were there, but it was many years ago.


----------



## easyrider (May 10, 2019)

Recently we stayed at Villas of Sedona in condo #5. Our view was Thunder Mountain and Coffee Pot Rock. Condo #5 has an upstairs patio on both sides of the building and a downstairs patio on both sides of the building. We had dinner in front because that was our good view.

I think next time we will stay at the Villas at Poco Diablo. 

Bill


----------



## silentg (May 10, 2019)

We are going to SedonaSprings next year, never been can you tell me about it?


----------



## GrantandPeg (May 11, 2019)

silentg said:


> We are going to SedonaSprings next year, never been can you tell me about it?


It is our favorite place we own several shares at Sedona Springs like said earlier all the views are great. We go almost every year and  always find something new.


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 12, 2019)

I think the Diamond Resort at Bell Rock fits what you say you aspire. Located in Village of Oak Creek (VOC) 6 miles south of downtown Sedona tourist area on hwy 179 which connects Sedona to I-17.You'll have some red rock views from the units. I can't attest exact views as we've never stayed at DRI- Bell Rock but we now live here in VOC & walk past the DRI resort all the time. Above all things, VOC itself has views all over the place & is very walkable mostly sans the congestion one finds in Sedona main tourist area.

VOC is itself very walkable village with easy access to shops & eating places. Proximity to bike shops for those who want to mountain bike some trails.

-  --   ----- ------ ------ --   - - - - - - - -----

At peak season, Sedona itself is congested & parking for trailheads often difficult to find. Bell Rock Trail one of the most visited trails in the area. One could walk to the Bell Rock trailhead from the DRI  resort without worry about finding a parking space. Several nice trails here in VOC vicinity for those who look thoughtfully at the maps at the ranger station located  on hwy 179 south end of VOC.

We're Marriott TS folks who used to trade into Diamond Summit in West Sedona. Where to stay is partly a product of your red rock goals. 

For folks who want to get in several rustic hikes, West Sedona is a good starting place as it puts you near Dry Creek Rd which accesses some of the bigger hikes to places like Boynton Canyon, Long Canyon, Fay Canyon, Deer Mtn, Bear Mountain & Eeries. Also gateway to fire roads heading to other rustic trails and Palatki Ruins. All drivable by car. Sedona Summit also has several easier trails almost out the back door.

Those who prefer shopping/dining may find stay downtown or just south of the 2 Sedona circles as more in their wheelhouse with day drives that suffice to see the landscape.


----------



## PamMo (May 14, 2019)

If you're trading into a resort in Sedona, there's no guarantee you'll get the kind of view you want, JK. It's the luck of the draw. I'd stay in any of the resorts again, but here's my experience so far:

Trading into the Hyatt 3X so far, we've always been assigned a depressingly dark, bottom floor unit with a view of the parking lot from the studio and a wall of dirt from the living room. 
Arroyo Roble (4X) has given us nice views of the red rocks over a central park area. 
Los Abrigados (6X) views were of the grounds and other units.
Bottom floor Sedona Summit view was of a berm right behind the unit. 
In Sedona Springs (7X), we got views of the red rocks every time, but sometimes it was over a parking lot, other times over the golf course.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 15, 2019)

I've stayed at the Pinon Point about 5 times.  Four times the units were on the bottom floor and the views were of landscaping but not the red rocks.  The last time we had a 2nd floor unit and a very nice view.  But even the poor view stays were nice.

Last fall I stayed at the Summit.  No view.  Bottom floor. But our stay was pleasant.

A few years ago I stayed at the Ridge at Sedona Golf.  We had a second floor unit.  The view was of some pine trees.  But our stay was pleasant.

It seems like if you reserve an efficiency at Pinon Point, the Summit or the Ridge you have a real high chance of having a parking lot view because the efficiencies are in the front and face the parking.


----------

